# 5 bottles to tumble?



## Raider2152 (Feb 2, 2011)

Who could i ask to do these? ive tried digger ry and he hasn't logged in since dec and im kinda in a hurry lol thanks in advance guys


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

You could try the Heatley's in Mass.
 http://www.jennrog-collectables.com/


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2011)

> the Heatley's in Mass.


 
 They do a really nice job!


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm, I've been to their site before, but It's not in my links page.  Shall add them.
 We have many bottles to tumble.  Just never had the spare change to have it done.


----------



## Raider2152 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks guys ill contact them!!!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey raider,

 i'm up here in bowmanstown. my tumbler is idle. you wanna get together and we'll see what we can do for ya ??  i'm not a pro, but they turn out pretty well. 


 i sent you a PM with my phone #
 jim


----------



## Raider2152 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey jim thanks def whenever your free let me know i saved that cure bottle for you as well. Life is crazy right now working like 50-55 hrs a week my daughter was just born. Cant wait for spring to get out digging alittle. 


     Thanks Buddy


----------

